# Nissan Versa, Versa Note Under Safety Probe



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The 2012-2014 Nissan Versa and Versa Note models are under investigation by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.
> 
> Approximately 360,000 vehicles are under investigation after NHTSA received consumer complaints of pedal operation interference. The complaints claim that the interference occurs between the tunnel carpet cover trim panel and the driver’s right shoe when attempting to release the accelerator pedal. Two of the four complaints noted that the vehicles were rental cars. No reports of crashes, injuries or fatalities have been listed.
> 
> ...


To read more about this story, Nissan Versa, Versa Note Under Safety Probe visit AutoGuide.com.


----------

